# Pixie Dust



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry , I been absent a couple days,

But, Im home now,

Ok , I was splitting wood, first time in many years I got my middle and ring finger, left hand, caught between two pieces of wood, 
Crushed about 3/4" of both, lost all the flesh on both 3/4".

VA ER sent me to St Louis Universty ER To see a special specialist.
So after all night in ER there, finally got to see him about 10 AM Friday morning. Long night.

He showed me 100 pics of what has done. I was blown away. Explained the procedure .

He scheduled surgery for 2pm , 4 hrs later, finally got in about 4pm, Took 1 1/2 hrs.

Went great . BTW Ive never experienced ANY pain, other than the first 10 seconds it happened.

So I got home last night at 10pm , I think.:dunno:

Heres an *old reference* from 2010 to the procedure he did , called *Pixie Dust.*

[Pixie dust was developed by scientists at the Centre of Regenerative Medicine in Pittsburgh and one of their successes was to grow a completely new finger tip including blood vessels tissue, skin and finger nail for a man who severed it with the propeller of a model aeroplane.
Professor Wolf believes that pixie dust has huge potential. He said: 'We've seen a definite effect from using this powder in our first few patients which is why we are pressing ahead with full scale trial to see if we can get the same effect again.']

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ows-limbs-wounded-soldiers.html#ixzz4kGxKexqs 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

This procedure is near being perfected toady . Lots of info on Mr Google.

Here is a pic that looks like my middle finger, almost,









Just thought this was someting yall might be interested in, being medical technology.
I live a sheltered life and had never heard of it.

guess, i'll see if it works, 
they say 2 months to fully heal.

Jim


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Holy smoke Phideaux.

Glad its ok.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*The VA has its good points, despite all the controversy.*

Glad to hear your OK...will "full use" of the fingers be restored?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OWWWWW! godz bless ya dude, hope it heals well!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gadzooks! (trying to bring that word back and this seemed like the right time)

Glad you are on the road to recovery and got to keep that digit.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Glad to hear your OK...will "full use" of the fingers be restored?


Yes, this promotes tissue , blood vessel, fingernail root and nail, regeneration , and quickly.
I will even have a new finger print.

And... no scars ,the tissue is regened, not scared together.

Its awesome...the eventual goal is to put the prosthetics mfg out of business.

Jim

THANKS Guys. Im good to go.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm glad you're ok Phideaux.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

And you can still type!!!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> And you can still type!!!


Same As always...

still got 2 fingers... pick and peck.

Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Not sure I understand how your finger got caught but I am really glad to learn you have a good chance for a complete regeneration. Lizards understand that aspect. Please be careful in future, we need all our good members.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Yes, this promotes tissue , blood vessel, fingernail root and nail, regeneration , and quickly.
> *I will even have a new finger print.* Jim


Say what? New fingerprint? Wonder if the Crime Bosses know about this? I can picture some surgeons making a fortune on THAT!! :scratch


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

SewingMachine said:


> Holy smoke Phideaux.
> 
> Glad its ok.


Ya what SewingMachine said!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Say what? New fingerprint? Wonder if the Crime Bosses know about this? I can picture some surgeons making a fortune on THAT!! :scratch


I am guessing rubber gloves are cheaper and easier. Besides we barely use fingerprints anymore. We're all about DNA.

But Phideaux we might need to change your witness protection profile now. Oh crap, ooops. Let that one slip.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Sentry, 
Your witnees protection program is so good,

I didn't even know...

Here's a tid bit more about that amazing Pixie Dust.
I am just fascinated about bthis stuff.

the original mfg....

https://acell.com/wound-care-products/

They don't call it Pixie Dust like the military does,
At the hospital , they were all calling it Matristem.

They used the powder , like bondo to rebuild a perfectly shaped finger(s) and the covered it with the sheets.(sounds like body work to me)

Showed it to me before wrapping, and they looked like nothing ever happened as far as shape, and there will be no scars.

Gotta go back in 2 weeks let him look at it.
Gotta unwrap and put some Gel on and rewrap every 2 days , and take my antibiotics.

It is amazing.

Jim


----------

